# Hardest / longest fly I have tied.



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

I am curious how these will hold up to fishing and if the fish will like it better than regular patterns.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I would never fish something that realistic. 

I'd either drop it in fast moving water while tying it on or leave it in a tree behind me on the first cast. 

Great job of tying! I'd display that one on the wall.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a very realistic bug - you have a lot of patience. My wife would no doubt try to kill it if left laying on my desk.

......so how long did it actually take to tie?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! That thing looks fantastic! Great job


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

That is a great looking fly! I have seen Fallen post some ridiculously detailed flies like that as well. I too am curious to see if it outfishes more traditional patterns, be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> That is a very realistic bug - you have a lot of patience. My wife would no doubt try to kill it if left laying on my desk.
> 
> ......so how long did it actually take to tie?


It took about 50 minutes. The longest part was finding a way to tie a knot in the legs. I think I could tie one up in about half the time or less now. The first one was a little tough to figure out all the parts.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Did you follow instructions at all or just invent this pattern?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

tieoneon said:


> *It took about 50 minutes*. The longest part was finding a way to tie a knot in the legs. I think I could tie one up in about half the time or less now. The first one was a little tough to figure out all the parts.


That's all? Musky flies are averaging about 90 minutes for me. I spend probably close to 50 minutes for each deer hair bass bug, including the trimming portion.


----------



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

TheCream said:


> That's all? Musky flies are averaging about 90 minutes for me. I spend probably close to 50 minutes for each deer hair bass bug, including the trimming portion.


Yeah that is all the time I spent on it. I had just finished a bunch of flies and was on a roll. I decided to try something different from what I normally make. The body and wings are made of a strip of latex and came together super fast. It was just figuring out the legs that took forever.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

tieoneon...great lookin fly..detailed and realistic size...good job.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The detail overall is great on this. Very realistic looking critter fer sure! I especially like the head with the buggy eyes and antennae. (thank God for spell check)


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That looks incredible. It looks like a real insect. I wonder if it is the actual looks of a fly or the action it presents that attracts a fish...


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Very nice ! I have one tie that takes about 20 minutes with and extended body and wings clipped out of hackles that fools a lot of trout but its not very durable.

here's is some realistic fly tying:

http://www.grahamowengallery.com/photography/dragonfly_photography.html


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Just amazing. It'll catch fish, just don't get it snagged first  Are the legs goose biots?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

ledslinger said:


> Very nice ! I have one tie that takes about 20 minutes with and extended body and wings clipped out of hackles that fools a lot of trout but its not very durable.
> 
> here's is some realistic fly tying:
> 
> http://www.grahamowengallery.com/photography/dragonfly_photography.html


that guy has a lot of free time on his hands.


----------



## tieoneon (Mar 2, 2008)

fishinnick said:


> Just amazing. It'll catch fish, just don't get it snagged first  Are the legs goose biots?


Yeah, the legs are goose biots. I finally figured out a quick way to tie them today, so it should speed up the process


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

ledslinger said:


> Very nice ! I have one tie that takes about 20 minutes with and extended body and wings clipped out of hackles that fools a lot of trout but its not very durable.
> 
> here's is some realistic fly tying:
> 
> http://www.grahamowengallery.com/photography/dragonfly_photography.html


That was cool. Fly fishing for Dragons. Thanks for the post


----------

